# Mini Statements or RS 180 TMWW?



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am looking to build one of the speaker systems in the header. I would like to get some feedback from any of you on the forum that have experienced either of these. Also any links you may know of would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

JKD427 said:


> I am looking to build one of the speaker systems in the header. I would like to get some feedback from any of you on the forum that have experienced either of these. Also any links you may know of would be greatly appreciated.


I think both kits use Dayton drivers, but I'm thinking the major difference is between a ribbon or a dome. You really can't go wrong with a Zaph Kit or a Dayton RS build. I personally appreciate what zaph has done for the community and would probably do one of his builds first if I did a kit.


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am new to this arena and looking for a nice project to occupy my time. I will be purchasing the necessary test equipment to test and design my on projects, but for now I wanted to purchase a proven kit that I could build to get my mojo working if you will.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

JKD427 said:


> I am new to this arena and looking for a nice project to occupy my time. I will be purchasing the necessary test equipment to test and design my on projects, but for now I wanted to purchase a proven kit that I could build to get my mojo working if you will.


Building a kit is a wise thing for a first project. You don't really need a lot of equipment to design speakers these days. Most drivers are well evaluated. Plus the advent of the chip amp and minidsp make building an active speaker cheaper than in the past.


----------



## JKD427 (Dec 3, 2012)

I recently purchased a minidsp 2x4 with the optical inputs. Really cool stuff. Iam looking at the test equipment to help with some other design project sthat I have in my head but want to polish my test procedures and such on some kits so I have a reference point to compare my findings. And i get a really nice set of HT speakers for a reasonable price.


----------

